# Upgrade from 11.1 to 11.2



## ebike (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Some advice please ..
Just about to upgrade from 11.1 train to 11.2 on a headless server. Is there any gotcha's I should worry about apart from those on the release notes etc ..?
I have done the latest updates to 11.1 ..

I have several iocage jails created in a shell and one of the older style jails that I havn't migrated yet ...  should I migrate that before or after the upgrade?
I only have one VM ...

Cheers,


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2018)

ebike said:


> Is there any gotcha's I should worry about apart from those on the release notes etc ..?


Nope, it should be fairly painless. I've done it a couple of dozen times now.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 19, 2018)

I have noticed a strange thing. I did a few 11.1 --> 11.2 upgrades on ZFS storages with geli encrypted disks. After booting to 11.2-RELEASE attaching the disks and importing the Pool, the system started a resilver. However, no errors were reported....


----------



## ebike (Sep 19, 2018)

So, why did you have to import the disks for the upgrade? Did you do the upgrade with the GUI or a new USB stick ...


----------



## gkontos (Sep 20, 2018)

ebike said:


> So, why did you have to import the disks for the upgrade? Did you do the upgrade with the GUI or a new USB stick ...



GELI encrypted disks need to attached first before importing the pool.


----------

